# Any South African Pulsar SSS / Sabre 200 GXi Owners around?



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

I drive a Pulsar SSS. In South Africa they're known as the Nissan Sabre 200GXI. Coolest thing is, they come with a really sporty kit as standard. Have fitted a pod filter & done the exhaust.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi there

Yes i own a 1999 sabre 200 Gxi. I am having some troubles with it at the moment. Motor is not getting enough fuel?? It could be the fuel pump packing up.

I dont know. 

I must really take some pics of my car and post it so that the rest of the world can see SA's Sabre !!. 

any way . Byr


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

check out the. Will get more soon.!!!

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=1303


----------



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

Hey there! Yours is the first reply to my post. Cool 2 know other sabre owners. Not many around. What seems to be the problem? It could be the pump or just a dirty injector. Lets have a look at the symptoms. I've got the 1997 model. No ABS. will post some pics soon. Later!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

HI there ! I definatly think its the fuel pump. It is just dead on power. Usually there is a power band that kicks in at about 3000rpm mine is only kicking in at 5000rpm. I took it to Van der Linde conversions ( the Man here is SA when it comes to Nissan) And he did a test with me there. The fuel pressure is only 2 bar. It is ment to be a 2.5 to 3 bar at high revs he says its the fuel pump. NO says the dealer ship it just needs a dyno tune. I went to price a new pump today. R2100 ext Vat. I think the dealership that i bought the car from is just trying to not fix it.!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Hi all!! 

HAve Updated the photos! Have a look!!\

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=1303


----------



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

R2100 for a fuel pump. No Kidding. Nissan SA is a rip-off. I think they're making excuses because its so expensive. Well, Good Luck on fixing the problem. MORAL: Dealers SUCK!!!

Cheers for now.


----------



## 142BHP (Jul 21, 2004)

Guys nice to meet you.

If you are having trouble with fuel delivery. Try your closest bosch dealership they sell a nice pump for about R700. If you want performance try to get a second hand BMW 328 pump, this needs some mods but will give you about 3.7 Bar pressure. Change the regulator if you do this..... NB your fuel consumption does go up with this pump. The second thing is that you should watch out for the filters with the metal gauze in the middle. If you have been driving with this filter for a while remove the throttle body and make sure you are not getting dust into that precious machine.

Good Luck


----------



## Alistairb (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey there, please don't discriminate against us Sabre 160gxi drivers. I wish I had a 200gxi tho'. On the fuel pump note, some friends of mine that street race, swear by upgrading the fuel pump and pressure controller, because the stock one does not deliver at high revs.


----------



## sobre (May 25, 2004)

*Another SA 200GXI owner*

Hi Guys! I drive a '97 Sabre 200 GXI. Apparently it's the Motorsport edition, It's got "200GXI" and "Motorsport" logos on the sides. I don't know if there are big differences between mine and any other, but I noticed the car is fitted with branches and has a sports intake filter. I had so many problems with this car, but I believe it's only because the previous owner had no respect for it and did his own 'mods' like removing the thermostat, cutting a few wires here and there and lots more. I fixed most of the problems, but two things I couldn't figure out: The aircon does'nt work and the cooling fans won't go on. If I have one connected at a time it sometimes works but If both is connected it sort of 'trips' out or something, almost at the rate of an indicator light, going on and off all the time. Weird heh? Can anyone please help, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## dionmoodley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hi everyone*

Hi guys, i live in south africa, i am 22 and want a 2.0 nissan, i have found a sabre but not sure much abt these cars besides that they r really fast, could some one give me an idea of what im gettin myself in for if i buy this car, is it heavy on maintenance and stuff??


----------



## Alistairb (Jul 22, 2004)

dionmoodley said:


> Hi guys, i live in south africa, i am 22 and want a 2.0 nissan, i have found a sabre but not sure much abt these cars besides that they r really fast, could some one give me an idea of what im gettin myself in for if i buy this car, is it heavy on maintenance and stuff??



Try heavy on petrol...lol

Seriously: very good engine, almost bulletproof if it's not modded. Also it responds well to mods- check out the SR20DE forum on this site. About the chassis, make sure you get one that's never been accidented cause you'll have problems with the suspension...

Handling wise, the pre-97 cars felt more solid, but post-97 (facelift) have better interior and ABS. Also pre-97 SR20DE engines have (please correct me if i'm wrong) factory tubular branch and sodium filled exhast valves (103kw). post-97 cars have cast branch and normal exhaust valves (107kw). The extra power is due to ECU tweaks i'm told...

During 97 the last of the old shape models, Nissan brought out a special edition SPORT model with 20mm lower springs and 15" Dotz rims. If you like the old shape, the SPORT would be the best ones (standard of course...)

Maintenance wise: Not more than you'd expect for 2.0L. Service intervals are 15 000km with the major every 30 000km.

The only problem is that any cars that you find now will be high mileage... look for a good one (FSH, no accidents, minor mods) and you won't be dissappointed...

TIP: find the road test for these cars in old CAR magazines. You can order reprints from [email protected] (www.cartoday.com)

good luck


----------

